
How we invented nature - kawera
https://newhumanist.org.uk/articles/5173/how-we-invented-nature
======
tumba
This article is mostly a review of the book The Invention of Nature by Andrea
Wulf [0] which traces the origin of our concept of Nature to the Prussian
explorer Alexander von Humboldt and his millieu of scientists and explorers.

After reading Wulf's book last year, I also read a historical novel about
Humboltd by David Kehlmann called Measuring the World [1] which I highly
recommend to anyone interested in these ideas.

[0]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0345806298](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0345806298)

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0307277399](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0307277399)

